# Kernel panic sous mac os 9



## Vince.W (14 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

voila une copine m'amène son mac G4 en me disant qu'il y a mac os x dessus, mais qu'il démarre que sous mac os 9.2 et qu'elle voudrait qu'il démarre sous mac os x car elle utilise mac os 9 juste pour un logiciel de son travail.

J'essaie de redemarrer avec Alt maintenu, mais ca demarre toujours en mac os 9.2. Finalement vu qu 'il n y a qu'une partition je redemarre en maintenant la touche X enfonce pour forcer à demarrer avec os x et je me retrouve en kernel panic...

Aie.

Y a t il une solution pour récupérer l'ordi en sachant que je suis débutant sans avoir à réinstallé tout et sinon peut on reinstaller avec mac os 9 de manière a ce que son logiciel spécifique marche encore et si possible en conservant les éléments d'origine ???

Pitié, sauvez une amitié indéfectible


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2010)

OS 9 ne provoque pas de kernel panic, c'est OS X qui fait ça, donc, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de réinstaller OS 9, c'est OS X qu'il faut réinstaller (en conservant les utilisateurs et réglages réseaux et en archivant le système actuel).

Cela dit, avant de faire ça, il faudrait commencer par faire tourner l'Apple Hardware Test (A.H.T.) sur la machine, parce que généralement, les kernels panics sont plutôt provoqués par des problèmes matériels que logiciels (une barrette de Ram défectueuse, par exemple, il pourra se passer des mois avant que ça ne provoque un plantage dans OS 9 alors que sous X, tu l'as presque de suite).


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2010)

bonjour
Elle sauvegarde?
et comment?
Si par chance elle clone
démarrer sur le clone et du clone trouver et ouvrir sur le mac
ca
panic.log

détail
kernel panic qui peut avoir plusieurs causes , de très benines et vite réparables à plus serieuses
de mineures ( une appli , un conflit) à materiel mineur ( une barrette de memoire faiblarde) à plus grave ( materiel Apple)
pour ca on analyse le rapport de kernel panic ( panic.log qui s'ouvre dans la console , ou visible directement dans les historiques dans la console)

entre autre regarder les lignes dependencies dependency qui nomment les coupables
topo là
http://www.osxfacile.com/kernel.html

dans la console aller dans historiques
et dans /library/logs
( pas ~/library (qui est la biblio session; l'autre celle de l'OS )
et là il y a le texte  du panic.log

-----
et en redemarrant sur le cd - dvd , analyser le volume

au pire une reinstall avec archives
qui remet un OSX propre ET reprend les données
--

edit grillé par Pascal

et effectivement un AHT serait pas un luxe


----------



## Vince.W (14 Avril 2010)

Merci je vais regarder tout ça alors
je pensais que la kernel venait du fait que j ai redemarré en maitenant le x enfoncé.

Je suis obligé de remettre l'os 9 car elle a un logiciel special pour son travail qui n a été developpé que sous classic pas sous os x

je tente les manips merci


----------



## drs (14 Avril 2010)

regarde ICI, le 2eme post...ça m'a bien aidé


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2010)

Une fois démarré sur OS9, essayer d'aller dans le menu Pomme, puis Tableau de Bord, puis Démarrer et là, sélectionner MacOs X.

Menu Spécial pour redémarrer et normalement le redémarrage devrait se faire sur MacOS X


----------



## Vince.W (15 Avril 2010)

ben j ai essayé la remise a zero alt pomme p r
la remise a zero de la pram et cmu
enfin la totale et ca marche pas.

Impossible de redemarrer en maintenant enfoncé la touche c avec un disque os x ou un os 9 mais je n'ai pas les cd d'origines j attend donc de les avoir, mais la ca sent le sav j en ai bien peur.


Merci pour votre aide en tout cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2010)

Vince.W a dit:


> ben j ai essayé la remise a zero alt pomme p r
> la remise a zero de la pram et cmu
> enfin la totale et ca marche pas.
> 
> ...



Comment le clavier est-il relié au Mac ? Si USB, directement, où via une rallonge ou un hub ? Si autrement (bluetooth ou autre "sans fil"), essayer avec un clavier USB, et si "avec une rallonge ou via un hub", essayer en le branchant directement sur le Mac.


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2010)

TU as essayé la solution que j'ai proposé plus haut (sélectionner le système de démarrage depuis le tableau de bord Démarrage de MacOS 9)???


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> TU as essayé la solution que j'ai proposé plus haut (sélectionner le système de démarrage depuis le tableau de bord Démarrage de MacOS 9)???



Ben ça, si le Mac refuse de démarrer, ça parait  comment dire  Difficile !


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça, si le Mac refuse de démarrer, ça parait &#8230; comment dire &#8230; Difficile !



ben au début de l'histoire (tout en haut de ce fil), ce Mac démarrait, mais systématiquement sur MacOS 9.

Seules les tentatives de démarrage sur MacOS X conduisaient au KernelPanic...

et dans les dernières réponses, je comprends que le démarrage avec appui sur la touche C ne donne rien. Mais un redémarrage sans rien toucher, ne conduit-il pas toujours à démarrer sur MacOS 9???


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2010)

Ben ce que moi, j'ai compris, c'est qu'après avoir tenté de démarrer sous OS X, il ne parvenait pas à faire redémarrer le Mac sous OS 9 !


----------



## Vince.W (15 Avril 2010)

Merci encore les gars.

Le clavier est bien branché en direct.
L'ordi refuse effectivement de démarrer ce qui fait que je ne peux aller dans le menu pomme.

En fait, je viens d'apprendre que Max os x était pas installé sur l'ordi, qu'en fait son patron lui avait reinstallé que l os 9 avec le logiciel spécifique pour son travail.

Donc je comprend un peu mieux pourquoi l'ordi est en panique avec un redémarrage en maintenant la touche x enfoncé. (Ce que je n'aurais pas fait si j'avais sur que y avait pas mac os x ). 

Je devrais récupérer les cd d'origine demain. Je tente avec un redemarrage avec c enfoncé, et la j'espère pouvoir aller dans le menu pomme pour récupérer le syteme de demarrage. 

En tout cas merci pour vos mails sympas et le temps passé à réfléchir à mon problème.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Avril 2010)

waarf , un patron qui de fait  bride un G4...
alalala
-
 bon j'hesite là  pour aller faire des courses, je sors l'Aston Martin 67 ou la Jaguar E?
 (bridées  bloquées en premiere et vitesse max 30kmh)

(Pascal je t'ai entendu murmurer" vas y à pied, au trot")


----------



## Vince.W (15 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> -
> bon j'hesite là  pour aller faire des courses, je sors l'Aston Martin 67 ou la Jaguar E?
> (bridées  bloquées en premiere et vitesse max 30kmh)
> 
> (Pascal je t'ai entendu murmurer" vas y à pied, au trot")




Mort de rire


----------

